# re Cleaning hymer roof



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi All
We are going to give the hymer a clean. As its our first time, could anyone say if it would be ok to stand on the roof? it does not have any plateing on. or should we do it a different way?
Kind Regards Julie
There are more;
Hi Again
Its now gone from roof cleaning, to how best clean Silver Screens at windows, and the Mosquito Netts
Also how hard is it to take all curtains out? It says dry clean, do you have to?
Looking for Safari Room to fit B544 Hymer? Also as we did not want carpet on the floor, would it be easy to fit cushion floor, over what all ready down? Also would you use a top cover, for when its parked up, or a full one, or just not bother?
A few Questions For Thought 
Thank you for all your great help, its very much appreciated 
Kind Regards Julie


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hiya,

Yes you can walk on the roof, BUT carefully. Keep towards the sides where it stronger and don't forget it will be wet and slippy up there! It will be the front overcab bit that will the most difficult. A step ladder at the side would be better for that.

A friend of mine walks on his Hymers Roof without problem.

Hope that helps 

Pete

Ps; make sure the van is level!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Kate 

We have a 544, when we picked it up new some 12 months ago Hymer UK said under no circumstances to walk on the A class roof.Use some steps,ladders etc. 

tony.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

On our 640, Duncan used to get on the roof, can't say walked, more crawled to clean it, he doesn't like heights, and he needed to get to the middle to polish it. We had loads fitted on the roof, so not a lot of room, but if you spread your weight and aren't 24stone you should be OK.

As someone else stated, cleaning that flipping roof cap was virtually impossible, there was one bit we could not get to, from ladders, from lying on the top and putting arms down, we are short, so perhaps that is the problem, but we couldn't reach from the ladder at the side,.....it must help if you have long arms and a long body....

Carol


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I've got a roof rack on my 644 & a bit of checker plating. I double checked with the salesperson before I bought the van if walking on the roof was OK. The answer to me was a resounding yes. I asked was it OK to walk on the unplated areas & the answer was the same. The plating simply makes the area non slip whilst accessing stuff on the roof rack. I do however use a bit of plywood to spread the weight a little.

I get up on the roof to give it a good scrub & get rid of the gunge that accumulates under the wind up roof vents & around the base of the dish.

I don't mean to contradict GEMMY's post but the van was bought new from Brownhills last year & that was the information I recieved.

Dave.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Dave, 

We obviously had a different person handing over 

tony


----------



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Hymer Roof*

Hi Dave
Thank you for reply. I was thinking of a board, and same reason to scrub round those other little bits. The Guy we purchased it off, said he used to get on the roof, just be careful?
Kind Regards
Julie


----------



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a hymer e650 built like a tank, I clean the roof twice a year with no problems. I find it near impossible to clean from a ladder and somewhat dangerous because you will tend to overreach. I am 14 stone and when on roof I keep my steps to the minimum. Firstly I give it a good dousing with hot water and caravan cleaner, go for a cuppa and rince off. Perfect everytime. If the roof is not pristine its a waste of time spending hours cleaning the sides as all the gunge on the roof will cause those unsightly black streaks which we all hate. Lact week I got onto roof for the annual spring clean and I found pine needles , moss and a BONE blocking one of the water drains.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Cleaning Hymer roof*

I used to go on our 640 roof, and used a piece of board with a piece of Karrimat (camping mat )under it. That stops it moving and prevents scratches on the alloy skin paintwork. If you kneel on it you can reach a long way, but be careful about where your toes stick out, as you can inadvertently put small dents in the skin if you're clumsy.

If you move it right to the middle alongside the rooflight, and lie down on it, you can reach 60% of the front section, and the rest can be done from the edge with a ladder.

Remember to have your partner wind up the skylight when you're cleaning so you can clean under the edges, then wind it down again so you don't end up with 40 gallons in the lounge!

Remove insect remains with a sponge inside a pair of tights - takes them off without loads of scrubbing.

Smick

PS - Use yacht GRP polish on the GRP front - it lasts longer, and keeps the shine.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> Remove insect remains with a sponge inside a pair of tights - takes them off without loads of scrubbing


Does Mrs Smick know you're nicking her tights :roll:

Dave.


----------



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Cleaning Hymer roof*

Hi Smick
Does anyone with a Hymer Polish the sides. I intented Polishing Roof, Front, Back?
Useing Fenwick to wash it?
Regards Julie


----------



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

If have smooth sides and not dimples t-cut and polish it will come up like new,


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I polished ours with MER and it made it much easier to keep clean. I use Fenwicks to wash it and it is now easy to get the black streaks of. 

I have not polished the roof yet but it is on the jobs to do, but with ours being a C class with a luton how to you polish that?

Richard...


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Polished ours with Mer too, to make it easier to clean. I don't risk standing on the roof. Bought a ladder specially for this purpose and fixed a board securely across the top of it, this was covered in old carpet. This means the ladder can lean against the side of the van without scratching and it's wide so it spreads the load. 

Obviously you need to take care that the ladder is firmly planted on the ground. I get Sandra to hold it (and if I did fall she could soften the impact!) I only use the ladder for the roof - the rest is washed with an extendable brush attached to a hose - the sort you can buy for cleaning windows.

This does a good job except for stubborn insect remains, but wrapping a pair of tights round the brush gets them. 

I also find that parking the van on ramps so it is slightly up at the front means it sheds rainwater from the roof more quickly which takes a lot of muck with it and keeps it cleaner.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer Cleaning*

In response to Dave, who said the tights were Mrs Smick's ? :roll: :lol:


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

I bought a Henchman Wheeled Platform for hedgecutting. You can lean right over with it and it doesn't move so I'm sure it would be just the job for the roof. Much safer than a ladder which is the cause of a lot of accidents.


----------

